# Citizen Identification



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi all

I have a few watches and I know where they all come from and how old etc .. Apart from one . It an automatic with a two tone face (Pictures here)

There are numbers on the back of the screw down back.

4-038754 SMT

J1-4917

6N-4W-S

I was given the watch back in 1994 but would like to know more about it. Anybody point me in the right direction?


----------

